# Solved: HASP Key USB through Hyper V ??



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

I have Windows 2008 Hyper V server setup
need to setup a HASP key on Windows 2003 VHD for software to run (has to be run through windows 2003/not compatible with 2008)

is this possible through HYPER V to utilize a USB hasp key ?
if so, what is the best , easiest and cheapest way ?

Thanks


----------

